# WHAT CAR MAKES THE BEST LOWRIDER?



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK ITS THE 95-96,FLEETWOOD CADDYS, 63-64 IMPALAS,AND 78-79 MONTE CARLO?[ CADILLAC,IMPALA,AND MONTE CARLO  ]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 7 2005, 05:46 PM
> *I THINK ITS THE 95-96,FLEETWOOD CADDYS, 63-64 IMPALAS,AND 78-79 MONTE CARLO?[ CADILLAC,IMPALA,AND MONTE CARLO  ]
> [snapback]3378395[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

80-96 fleetwoods
55-67 chevys,impalas-(58-67)

few old school caprices
seen a few 70's lincolns lookin good


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

length requirement of 17 feet 2 doors with the exeption of shot gun specials late 60 to late 70s


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 7 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I THINK ITS THE 95-96,FLEETWOOD CADDYS, 63-64 IMPALAS,AND 78-79 MONTE CARLO?[ CADILLAC,IMPALA,AND MONTE CARLO  ]
> [snapback]3378395[/snapback]​*



you fucking dumb ass fucker



Impala's rule this shit


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 7 2005, 06:06 PM
> *you fucking dumb ass fucker
> Impala's rule this shit
> [snapback]3378478[/snapback]​*


since when, this site is chock full of Gay bodies with metrosexual modifications


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 06:08 PM
> *since when, this site is chock full of Gay bodies with metrosexual modifications
> [snapback]3378486[/snapback]​*


eh fuck u on that 1, the only reason there r so many g-bodies is because they r affordable and some ppl prefer them, impalas r expensive and require more work than most g-bodys


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 7 2005, 06:21 PM
> *eh fuck u on that 1, the only reason there r so many g-bodies is because they r affordable and some ppl prefer them, impalas r expensive and require more work than most g-bodys
> [snapback]3378554[/snapback]​*


no its cause people are lazy all they care is about hopping and building a gbody is the easy way out to become a lowrider


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 09:08 PM
> *since when, this site is chock full of Gay bodies with metrosexual modifications
> [snapback]3378486[/snapback]​*



this website sucks.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 7 2005, 06:26 PM
> *this website sucks.
> [snapback]3378576[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: G body= Lowricers


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 09:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: G body= Lowricers
> [snapback]3378589[/snapback]​*




aint you got a mini truck?????????????? this is 2005, the bar has been raised to a new level. trucks and mini's dont count anymore.




g-bodies are better than trucks, impala's are better than anything.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 7 2005, 06:32 PM
> *aint you got a mini truck?????????????? this is 2005, the bar has been raised to a new level. trucks and mini's dont count anymore.
> g-bodies are better than trucks, impala's are better than anything.
> [snapback]3378612[/snapback]​*


nah ill keep the truck the pontiac is on its last leg i wanna get rid of the "curse" if i lower any ride its gonna be a land yatch. what bar is that stock paint,interior with colormatched wheels and metrosexual modifications thats not much of a bar to jump over. the my car can hop higher than yours is getting old fast when someone with bags out hops a juiced one then it might get interesting till then blah.


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

Late 70's... Early 80's... 
_In Regals, Cutty's, Monte's, & Grand Prix's..._
^^^They're all pretty much the same-difference...



Early 60's for Impalas....



Box Body Chevy's...


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

its all in the builder not the car


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jul 7 2005, 06:59 PM
> *its all in the builder not the car
> [snapback]3378703[/snapback]​*


a builder wouldnt pick a g body or a clean car even i know thats the easy way out to building a lolo. i want my shit busted up but driveable


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jul 7 2005, 08:59 PM
> *its all in the builder not the car
> [snapback]3378703[/snapback]​*



True...


_All cars roll off the assembly line with a body... 
....but it's up to you to give it a soul of it's own_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

impalas, lacs, glasshouse. in that order.


----------



## sandiego1904 (Jun 19, 2005)

impalas and bombs are the real lowriders, the others are any other car! :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* IMPALA, IMPALAS, AND MORE IMPALAS ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Bombs, Impalas, Tri-Fives... in no particular order.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

60-65 impalas 71-73 Buick Rivis and the old school trucks


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 7 2005, 09:07 PM
> * IMPALA, IMPALAS, AND MORE IMPALAS  !   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3378946[/snapback]​*




YOU GOT IT :thumbsup:


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 7 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Bombs, Impalas, Tri-Fives... in no particular order.
> [snapback]3379038[/snapback]​*



amen! ....and 63-65 rivieras! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Jul 7 2005, 08:50 PM
> *amen! ....and 63-65 rivieras! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3379133[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 7 2005, 08:07 PM
> * IMPALA, IMPALAS, AND MORE IMPALAS  !   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3378946[/snapback]​*


OHH YEAH ALL WAY


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

well i think 93-96 caddys are the best! impalas are cool but i need some luxury


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 8 2005, 01:43 AM
> *well i think 93-96 caddys are the best! impalas are cool but i need some luxury
> [snapback]3380431[/snapback]​*


Well Jay, as bad as I hate too, I agree with ya.  I love my Fleetwood and wouldnt trade for anything, but this is just my personal taste. Impalas without a doubt are the flagship for lowriding.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 7 2005, 05:32 PM
> *aint you got a mini truck?????????????? this is 2005, the bar has been raised to a new level. trucks and mini's dont count anymore.
> g-bodies are better than trucks, impala's are better than anything.
> [snapback]3378612[/snapback]​*


trucks and minis counted?


----------



## TEXASBIGBODY (Jun 9, 2005)

MY TOP THREE ARE..................77 THRU 84 CADDY COUPE DEVILLES, THEN ANY IMPALA IS THE SHIT , AND YOU CANT FORGET THE BUICK REGAL. :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

REAL CARS FULL SIZE CAPRICE 66-76 77-84 CADS 71-79 LINCS THE BIG BODIES NOT THOSE LITTLE HALF A CARS THAT ARE OUT THERE NOW.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 7 2005, 10:07 PM
> * IMPALA, IMPALAS, AND MORE IMPALAS  !   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3378946[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------

